# Fish art



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Its interesting that we all have our own unique style. I need to get some paint and some canvas. Good work guys!


OK Multi your up,Tell us the story of how it started and where your inspiration comes from, the lure looks fine by the way, it almost looks as if its two dimensional and it works.I understand the self critiquing its something that comes with being very talented.And that you are.


----------



## MillerTyme86 (Feb 4, 2012)

StStutz said:


> awesome work Millertyme! great detail MStamer, love the scales.
> 
> i have the occasional creative streak when it comes to fish art. this is the last piece i did. i redid the tail portion after this scan but it gives you the idea, obviously inspired by derek deyoungs style. this is just prismacolor markers, made cutouts of the 3 pieces and paneled those onto dark grey matte paper and mounted to black foam core and then framed it. the piece ended up being over 2' long. i have a couple more at home i'll post if i remember.


Good stuff man. I love drawing with markers. Personally I like copic markers over prisma color but they are a bit more pricey. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

StStutz said:


> awesome work Millertyme! great detail MStamer, love the scales.
> 
> i have the occasional creative streak when it comes to fish art. this is the last piece i did. i redid the tail portion after this scan but it gives you the idea, obviously inspired by derek deyoungs style. this is just prismacolor markers, made cutouts of the 3 pieces and paneled those onto dark grey matte paper and mounted to black foam core and then framed it. the piece ended up being over 2' long. i have a couple more at home i'll post if i remember.


That's kick ass

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

twowack said:


> OK Multi your up,Tell us the story of how it started and where your inspiration comes from, the lure looks fine by the way, it almost looks as if its two dimensional and it works.I understand the self critiquing its something that comes with being very talented.And that you are.


Well Ive always been able to draw as long as I can remember. I am self taught, I would get bored in class and just draw on everything I had to keep myself occupied. Ive taken art classes in high school and in college, both very fun and picked up and developed along the way. I can do watercolors relatively well learned that in art class. 

As I am typing this I remembered that my grandmother was obsessed with ceramics and painting them. The ones that you pour in a mold and then paint. Now in all sense my grandma raised me and my sister. She was our day care while my parents worked. So as such I spent allot of time painting and doing different crafts with her. 

Thats all I cant think of at the moment.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Art!


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

MillerTyme86 said:


> Yes they are for sale.


How much? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MillerTyme86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Haven't posted anything lately, so heres a marker sketch from tonight.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

MillerTyme86 said:


> Haven't posted anything lately, so heres a marker sketch from tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thats very sweet!


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats cool it kinda reminds me of the old steel metal fishing poster signs.
Keep em coming fellas!


----------

